# Chimps also form friendships based on trust



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Kenyan sanctuary finds chimps form friendships based on trust | Daily Mail Online

No wonder cheating is so bad. Trust is in our DNA


----------



## Spotthedeaddog (Sep 27, 2015)

And here I was thinking chimps formed friendships for financial gain....


----------

